# Phoenix Metro Herf~~~



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

I was just testing the waters on a herf in Phoenix some time in late june...:ss

Any interest? And if so, what dates, locals are best?

I have a nice place in Ahwatukee with a pool, jacuzzi and two keggerators with a full bar, pool table and shuffle board...

There's also a couple of good B&M places.

This place comes to mind...
http://www.totalcigars.com/


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Why can't we move this down to Tucson?

Tinder Box anyone?


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I might be able to come off the mountaintop on June 28.
Can't do it the week prior because I'll be hosting my own party on June 21 to celebrate the longest day in the wrongest way.
:ss
Any of you AZ gorilla boys think you're man enough to handle a SERIOUS party in Prescott? Gotta warn you, though, it will be filled with randy over-50 Tiara Club Girls ("Tiara-rists").

All are welcome, some will not return.

If anyone will be in the Phoenix area July 4, LMK, as I will probably be down over that weekend, also.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Can you post me up some pictures of these Tiara club girls?

I might be down for some cougar action


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pics of the Tiara-rists?! 
Sorry, that would require an NSFW label, y'know!

Oh, & I just learned this morning I can't come to Phoenix 6/28, either, as we're having another party that day. 
EC's Bar & Grill (my back deck) never closes in the summer.:al

I *will* be in Scottsdale July 4-6, though.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry boys I'll be in SoCal for the most awesome HERF ever!!!! SoCal 9 Baby!!!

I'm all in for the end of July though  LOL


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

smokin5 said:


> ..I'll be hosting my own party on June 21 to celebrate the longest day in the wrongest way.
> :ss
> Any of you AZ gorilla boys think you're man enough to handle a SERIOUS party in Prescott? Gotta warn you, though, it will be filled with randy over-50 Tiara Club Girls ("Tiara-rists").
> 
> All are welcome, some will not return.


I wouldn't mind coming to Prescott on the 21st. Maybe I could fly my Bonanza to Tucson and pick up z3ro (that is if he's not :chkto fly) then fly up to Prescott for the party and Smokin5 can pick us up at prescott/love field airport!! That way z3ro wouldn't have to cry about no A/C in his car :r


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

I would be so down....

your plane does have AC though right?


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

z3ro said:


> I would be so down....
> 
> your plane does have AC though right?


Yeah, you just open the air vents :r

The temp goes down roughly 3 degrees per 1,000 feet (it's called the adiabatic lapse rate), so at 10,000 feet the temps would go down 30 dgrees if you took off from seal level...

This means it's only hot on the ground... You'll only have to tough it out for a few minute on the tarmac...

(lapse rate explained below)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapse_rate


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

So, whaddya say smokin5, can you pick us up at Love field?

Is the airport a long ways from your casa??

:ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be moved to Phoenix by June 26th. Anytime after that and I'm free to herf :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mark THS said:


> I'll be moved to Phoenix by June 26th. Anytime after that and I'm free to herf :tu


San Diego and the SHIT herf is jsut a few hours from Phoenix.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Steeler2 said:


> So, whaddya say smokin5, can you pick us up at Love field?
> 
> Is the airport a long ways from your casa??
> 
> :ss


6 miles +/-, I'd say. I'm only a mile from the Courthouse Square.
Absolutely, I can pick you up.
So long as it's before 2:00 P.M., when the Gin & Tonics 
have completely taken over my body & soul, that is.
Or maybe I can find a semi-clothed chaufferrette?

For those who don't know, June 21 is ALSO the Official 
Opening of G&T Season. I've got my license, how 'bout you?


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Dude, i would be some amazingly down to be flown out there

Like crazyness down.

LIKE OMG IM GONNA SH!T MY PANTS IF THIS HAPPENS DOWN!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds painful. And messy.:ss


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

smokin5 said:


> 6 miles +/-, I'd say. I'm only a mile from the Courthouse Square.
> Absolutely, I can pick you up.
> So long as it's before 2:00 P.M., when the Gin & Tonics
> have completely taken over my body & soul, that is.
> ...


Well, I'll put the 21st on the old palm pilot!!!!!!!!

The semi-clothed chaufferette would be nice

I can be down to Tucson at 12:00 am. Which airport are you closest to down there z3ro? Can you come up to Marana regional airport???

If you can, we can make it to Prescott Love field in approx 45 min's. My Bo cruises around 200 mph and that's about 140 miles +/-.

Oh, I almost forgot to ask if there are any local hotels with vacancy?

I too have been known to partake of a few *Tanqueray & Tonics *myself and probably would need to refrain from, "flying while blind" so to speak...

Z3ro, I can also just avoid drinking altogether if you need to get back, just let me know!!!


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

I love it when a plan comes together!!!

(in my best George Peppard voice)

:gn


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Im closest to Tucson airport. I dont even know where marana airport is?


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Yo Steeler I live right down the street from that Tinderbox! I am willing to meet up and smoke with you any time! Are you a member there?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

z3ro said:


> Im closest to Tucson airport. I dont even know where marana airport is?


Have you given any thought to going to Google Maps and typing in Marana airport? This guy is offering to come pick you up in his private plane!! If it were me, my response would be "What time do you want me to be there?" and "Can I bring anything for you to eat or drink?"


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Have you given any thought to going to Google Maps and typing in Marana airport? This guy is offering to come pick you up in his private plane!! If it were me, my response would be "What time do you want me to be there?" and "Can I bring anything for you to eat or drink?"


:tpd:


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

Tucson internation is fine too. Just a little more time on the ground there. It's a class C airport so you have to wait for the big commercial iron on the runway and on the ramp. Usually takes an extra 20 minutes just to taxi around there. 

If you were curious as to heat in a non-airconditioned plane, you certainly will find out what's it's like on the tarmac in late June for around 20 or 30 minutes waiting to take off. 

Marana has only light GA aircraft so there is virtually no wait on the ground. It's on the north border of Tucson. It's right by the rillito cement plant. You take the Avra Valley exit about 2 miles off I-10. It's the next exit (if going north) after the Ina exit.

Z3ro, let me know if you still want to come out of Tucson int'l and I can certainly go there too. Are you in south or north Tucson?


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

kgoings said:


> Yo Steeler I live right down the street from that Tinderbox! I am willing to meet up and smoke with you any time! Are you a member there?


I'm not a member but the members area looks quite enticing. I'll have to join today and maybe we can herf in the "member's" lounge:ss

I guess you could say we'd be hanging out with the rest of the "members"... :r


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

First off, apologies to Steeler2 for threadjacking your attempt to host a herf. I'll buy your 1st drink at my place to atone. Second, there's always room at my house for both voluntary AND involuntary overnight guests. I don't know how many Phoenix friends are coming yet, but I have several extra rooms, real beds, couches, & inflatable beds. So long as you don't mind a big friendly dog (How friendly? Don't ask...).Third, z3ro, get a map & meet this flyboy in Marana. Way more efficient & the cost of fuel will be significantly less. Fourth, if anyone else is interested to see how we FOG&G's party Prescott-style, let me know & I'll provide more info.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Let me see whats up money wise, to see if i can stay the night there. Id rather stay and have a few drinks, than have to fly back early and miss out on the fun


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

smokin5 said:


> First off, apologies to Steeler2 for threadjacking your attempt to host a herf. I'll buy your 1st drink at my place to atone. Second, there's always room at my house for both voluntary AND involuntary overnight guests. I don't know how many Phoenix friends are coming yet, but I have several extra rooms, real beds, couches, & inflatable beds. So long as you don't mind a big friendly dog (How friendly? Don't ask...).Third, z3ro, get a map & meet this flyboy in Marana. Way more efficient & the cost of fuel will be significantly less. Fourth, if anyone else is interested to see how we FOG&G's party Prescott-style, let me know & I'll provide more info.


Wow smokin,
That's overly generous. I'll let z3ro decide if he wants to stay over night but as for me, I am so there!!!.

I will also reiterate to z3ro what Tom Cruise said in risky business, "sometimes you just have to say, what the F*** "

Also, If money is tight for you I can certainly come to Tucson International. Just bring yourself and a few stogies for the herf. I'll take care of everything else. Don't sweat the small stuff Z :tu


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

How many flying hours do you have? Sorry, just nervous about small planes.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Do we have a day for sure? Saturday & Sunday 14th & 15th im busy (motorcycle riders course) and Saturday the 21rst im busy again (speeding ticket class).

let me know whats goin on


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

z3ro said:


> How many flying hours do you have? Sorry, just nervous about small planes.


Well, I've been flying since I was 16 and I'm 44 now. To tell you the truth I don't really keep perfect records on flying time after 1,000 hours. I've been flying for nearly 30 years and have never had an accident. I've flown many different planes in several different states in all kinds of conditions.

I have owned this particular plane for three years and it's my second one, I used to own a Grumman tiger. I am instrument rated and current on everything as is my plane. It's in better shape than many I see that are only a few years old. It's hangared and pampered. I wipe it down after every flight so it's always ready to go when I get there.

Z, Don't feel bad, lots of people feel nervous about flying in a smaller GA aircraft. However, I will tell you that the Bonanza is a lot bigger than the small planes you are probably thinking of. It's got retractable gear, a 3 blade prop, a 285 hp 520 cubic inch engine, and lots of room inside. It was originally designated a 5 place but I removed the 5th seat for more baggage room. You can sit in the back seat and put your legs out straight and barely touch the seat in front of you. Comparing a Bonanza to a cessna 172 would be like comparing a pinto to a lincoln.

As for the date, it has always been the 21st since the first post Smokin' made saying _"I'll be hosting my own party on June 21 to celebrate the longest day in the wrongest way."_

So, if you have something scheduled on the 21st, you're gonna miss the herf (and the "Tierra-girls"). 

Just so's ya know Smokin', I'll be there at the Prescott airport regardless!!

Save that Tanqueray & Tonic and the room...:al:al

I'll get down off my :sb box now...


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Damn, i really wanted to go to, but i guess im sh1t outta luck. Stupid traffic class...


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Dude, i would be some amazingly down to be flown out there
> 
> Like crazyness down.
> 
> LIKE OMG IM GONNA SH!T MY PANTS IF THIS HAPPENS DOWN!


BTW z3ro, just curious what happened between the above comment, and now??


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Nothing happend, i really really wanna go, i just cant because I have traffic class for a speeding ticket i got. I do really wanna go, and nothing is cooler then rolling up or flying up in a plane.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Nothing happend, i really really wanna go, i just cant because I have traffic class for a speeding ticket i got. I do really wanna go, and nothing is cooler then rolling up or flying up in a plane.


No worries, I'll fill you in with the details after the HERF. I'll be sure and smoke one in your stead... :ss


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

thanks...... make me feel even worse


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, steeler2, I think THAT settles that.:ss


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

end of july sounds like a good weekend.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

pearson said:


> end of july sounds like a good weekend.


I would be willing to do a HERF at the end of July...!!!:tpd:

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------

